# In light of LNT Intake debacle...



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

Maybe we can figure this out ourselves... I think there are enough smart people on here to figure something like this out.
I realize there have been other discussions posted, but I'd like to see some more ideas on paper and less aero arguments.
If the MAF is getting too much airflow and restrictor plates have been shown to work sometimes, why wouldn't some type of shroud work? something that you could attach to the MAF sensor itself to block partial airflow to trick the intake into thinking it wasn't seeing any extra air.
Excuse the crappy MS Paint picture, I drew it up in 5 minutes flat.
I've seen discussions of this before, but they went towards comparing laminar and turbulent flow. I don't think the characteristics of the airflow are necessarily the case, but more the volume. 
Chime in, I know there's some engineers or other knowledgeable folks out there who have some insight. 
Keep in mind, I'm sitting at work brainstorming so I haven't even looked at what the MAF sensor looks like poking down...








I think this could probably be made out of light tin perhaps, maybe punch holes through it with an awl (sp?) or a punch. I don't know how you could attach it without seeing the MAF...
Would someone with the LNT installed be willing to experiment if we could supply some ideas?







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 


_Modified by Albeezy36 at 10:34 AM 10-10-2008_


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: In light of LNT Intake debacle... (Albeezy36)*

I too would like to see if something like this would work. I know there's smart enough engineers in here to make something like this work.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: In light of LNT Intake debacle... (Albeezy36)*

good idea, not too knowledgeable on how to make one of these exactly
but from what i've heard the restrictor ring that comes in the carbonio's do keep the CEL from coming, but the reason why the CEL doesn't come is because that restrictor ring actually does minimize airflow, which makes me think that it's pretty pointless to even have an intake with one of these in.
maybe i was reading wrong?


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: In light of LNT Intake debacle... (IJSTROK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IJSTROK* »_I too would like to see if something like this would work. I know there's smart enough engineers in here to make something like this work.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Exactly!!
You could roll the tin over a piece of dowel or something.
Let's start pooling some ideas and with some experimentation I bet we could help LNT figure this out.


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: In light of LNT Intake debacle... (MKVJET08)*

Sorry for the double post here..

_Quote, originally posted by *MKVJET08* »_good idea, not too knowledgeable on how to make one of these exactly
but from what i've heard the restrictor ring that comes in the carbonio's do keep the CEL from coming, but the reason why the CEL doesn't come is because that restrictor ring actually does minimize airflow, which makes me think that it's pretty pointless to even have an intake with one of these in.
maybe i was reading wrong?

Does anyone have an 08 with an intake that works? Maybe that's where we start...
Figure out what works first. What is different from the intake that works from our LNT CAIs?
I don't think that the restrictor ring that I've seen would really restrict airflow that much, it has an interesting scallop shape on it too. Take a look:








Which makes me think that airflow characteristics (laminar vs turbulent) might have something to do with this. (scallops can calm airflow and are used for noise reduction on airplanes)
That all being said, I think we just need to shield the MAF a bit and we'd be okay.
I'll take a look at the MAF this weekend and think about how you could attach my shroud idea to it.
The way I'd make something like this:
1. Get a sheet of light gauge tin
2. Rule out and cut a piece large enough to cover the MAF sensor
3. Punch holes in it with a sharp awl or a punch
4. Roll it over a dowel or anything with the desired radius
5. Attach something that would stay on the MAF (keep in mind you wouldn't want anything flying into the engine at WOT)

Chime in guys...









_Modified by Albeezy36 at 12:01 PM 10-10-2008_ 


_Modified by Albeezy36 at 1:04 PM 10-10-2008_


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: In light of LNT Intake debacle... (Albeezy36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Albeezy36* »_
I've seen discussions of this before, but they went towards comparing laminar and turbulent flow. I don't think the characteristics of the airflow are necessarily the case, but more the volume. 


I think our Bosch MAF uses hot wire measurement. I read a little bit and these require laminar airflow, and respond to air density rather than volume.


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: In light of LNT Intake debacle... (dumbassmozart)*

Good looking out mozart,

_Quote, originally posted by *dumbassmozart* »_
I think our Bosch MAF uses hot wire measurement. I read a little bit and these require laminar airflow...

Okay so if the flow characteristics are important that would explain why the scallops would help keep the 08s CEL free.

_Quote, originally posted by *dumbassmozart* »_
...and respond to air density rather than volume. 

Remember that density is a function of mass and volume though, density=mass/volume. Therefore, we can't really change the mass of the air entering the intake, but we can effect the volume.
One idea an aero engineer here at work came up with was veins in the intake before the MAF, let me see if I can find a picture...
Here:








Not really the best picture explanation, but veins are basically slats that if given an aerodynamic profile can smooth the air flowing over them.
Let's keep brainstorming...


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: In light of LNT Intake debacle... (Albeezy36)*

Not to discourage new ideas, but the scalloped restrictor plates on the Carbonios really did work for the people who used them. You should try to get your hands on one, or design one that fits the LNT if the one from Carbonio doesn't.


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: In light of LNT Intake debacle... (dumbassmozart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dumbassmozart* »_Not to discourage new ideas, but the scalloped restrictor plates on the Carbonios really did work for the people who used them. You should try to get your hands on one, or design one that fits the LNT if the one from Carbonio doesn't. 

Interesting, if it fits right in front of the MAF then it should fit the LNT seeing as the MAF diameter is the inside diameter would be the same as all intakes for the 2.5.
I copied an excerpt from wikipedia about hot-wire MAFs:
Hot wire sensor (MAF)
A hot wire mass airflow sensor determines the mass of air flowing into the engine’s air intake system. This is achieved by heating a wire with an electric current that is suspended in the engine’s air stream, not unlike a toaster wire. The wire's electrical resistance increases as the wire’s temperature increases, which limits electrical current flowing through the circuit. When air flows past the wire, the wire cools, decreasing its resistance, which in turn allows more current to flow through the circuit. As more current flows, the wire’s temperature increases until the resistance reaches equilibrium again. The amount of current required to maintain the wire’s temperature is directly proportional to the mass of air flowing past the wire. The integrated electronic circuit converts the measurement of current into a voltage signal which is sent to the ECU.
If air density increases due to pressure increase or temperature drop, but the air volume remains constant, the denser air will remove more heat from the wire indicating a higher mass airflow. Unlike the vane meter's paddle sensing element, the hot wire responds directly to air density. This sensor's capabilities are well suited to support the gasoline combustion process which fundamentally responds to air mass, not air volume. (See stoichiometry.)
Some of the benefits of a hot-wire MAF compared to the older style vane meter are:
* responds very quickly to changes in air flow
* low airflow restriction
* smaller overall package
* less sensitive to mounting location and orientation
* no moving parts improve its durability
* less expensive
* separate temperature and pressure sensors are not required (to determine air mass)
There are some drawbacks:
* dirt and oil can contaminate the hot-wire deteriorating its accuracy
* installation requires a laminar flow across the hot-wire

Basically,
From talking to more engineers here at work, we aren't changing the density of the air coming in. We aren't compressing anything, therefore the density stays the same. We are changing the mass flow and probably the velocity as well. 
The way the current intake is designed makes me think that the air needs to be heated before it is sent through the MAF in order to keep the CEL from coming on. So, with the LNT basically the excess mass flow of air is cooling the hot wire too quickly and the ECU throws the code. This makes me think that shrouding the hot wire WOULD WORK.
Mozart,
I don't know where I could find a restrictor ring to try, but I wonder if we emailed Carbonio, if they would send us one to try?
IDK
Thanks,
Alex


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: In light of LNT Intake debacle... (Albeezy36)*

Go ahead and call them up. I don't need a plate at all cause I have an Evoair short ram CEL-free for 20,000 miles.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: In light of LNT Intake debacle... (dumbassmozart)*

Actually they will not send the restrictor or maf ring or whatever it is called. 
My carbonio intake didnt actually ship with one. I contacted them directly and they went through a whole we'll we have to contact the company you purchased the intake from to confirm you actually have the intake. It didnt take long, and it was all sorted out. 
However, I had a conversation with the customer service rep. and apparently they started doing this because they had a bunch of people call in trying to get the maf ring or saying they bought an intake that didnt have the maf ring with it.


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: In light of LNT Intake debacle... (kiserhd)*

Well those were folks looking for free ****. Maybe he can pay for one and Carbonio will send it.


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: In light of LNT Intake debacle... (dumbassmozart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dumbassmozart* »_Well those were folks looking for free ****. 








That's pretty funny if they were calling and trying to get them for free. I kind of doubt they would ship me a ring individually. I think I'm going to take a look at the MAF this weekend. I'll take a trip to Home Depot and see if I can rig something.
3 1/2 days here since the last email to LNT. I was polite, but still no response.








Have a good weekend guys.








PS: mozart, your neighborhood is baller status










_Modified by Albeezy36 at 3:04 PM 10-10-2008_


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: In light of LNT Intake debacle... (Albeezy36)*

Have you seen this thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4012924
Maybe you should try and get ahold of sharons03jetta, he seems to have done a bunch of real world testing.
Personally I think itd be fairly ez to replicate the carbonio cookie cutter.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: In light of LNT Intake debacle... (undercoverdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *undercoverdubber* »_
Personally I think itd be fairly ez to replicate the carbonio cookie cutter. 

Dremel and a piece of plexiglass or plastic. Least thats what I would do for a cheap fix.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: In light of LNT Intake debacle... (Albeezy36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Albeezy36* »_Sorry for the double post here..










if your talking about making this thread after i made mine, its all good i don't care where the solution comes from as long as it comes lol.
for those of you who have checked your fuel trims, how the heck do you do that?
i thought i had a really good set-up for a while when i just used the first pipe of the LNT intake (basically a short ram). i went a good 4k-5k without a CEL but someone told me i was probably suffering from fuel trims and got into my head so i took it out.
i would love to try that set-up again and see what my trims look like. if they are good maybe we are seeing a beginning to a solution


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

The intake / air filter is situated Right on top of a hot engine, heating the air as it arrives, minimally if any, but still. My question is, if we straightened everything after the maf, and measured the smallest diameter point of the stock intake and made a smoothe pipe that was that size before the maf, theoretically keeping the same incoming diameter the same, only smoothing it and straightening it.. wouldnt that do something?


----------



## SQRABBIT (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't have an intake on my rabbit and I am new to the vw scene and this sight so if this has been said already, don't tear me a new one. So here goes, everyone for the exception of the carbonio users are throwing lean codes, correct. Has anyone tried a simple fix like premium gas? It seems the car goes lean cause of an increase in airflow. Basic tuning tells you that you must add more fuel to compinsate for added air. Since the computer does not do this automatically, you must some how do it manually either tuning or useing a richer mixture in fuel. It's the same as if you bump up boost you up the octane. Or you could tune and pull timing. Just a thought. Try going simple first if i am wrong the worst that can happen is you still have a CEL.


_Modified by SQRABBIT at 1:28 PM 10-11-2008_


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (SQRABBIT)*

I don't think using premium fuel is going to give you a richer mixture. You need new engine management software or you need to cripple your intake to make the stock software happy.


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (SQRABBIT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SQRABBIT* »_I don't have an intake on my rabbit and I am new to the vw scene and this sight so if this has been said already, don't tear me a new one. So here goes, everyone for the exception of the carbonio users are throwing lean codes, correct. Has anyone tried a simple fix like premium gas? It seems the car goes lean cause of an increase in airflow. Basic tuning tells you that you must add more fuel to compinsate for added air. Since the computer does not do this automatically, you must some how do it manually either tuning or useing a richer mixture in fuel. It's the same as if you bump up boost you up the octane. Or you could tune and pull timing. Just a thought. Try going simple first if i am wrong the worst that can happen is you still have a CEL.

_Modified by SQRABBIT at 1:28 PM 10-11-2008_

I'm chipped, use 91, have the LNT CAI, and still have the CEL. Mines weird though. The CEL was off for about a month until yesterday when it decided to come back on. 
Let's keep this brainstorming going! Let's get some of these ideas put to action.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (IJSTROK)*

how many in here have VAG-COM... Im willing to send the first person that PMs me that has VAG-COM and a car with a CEL from an intake my test MAF hosuing for free....
as long as you post results once you get it... before and after fuel trim...
it may look crude... but its a copy of a 1.8t MAF housing I used for testing...
let me know


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

why not just use a 1.8t maf housing instead? I've got a lot of dub friends, and most of them are MKIV 1.8t guys... and there's bound to be a few extra maf housings sitting around.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (turbomonkeyexpress)*

That to would work... and be the final part.... this is just a test piece... free of charge so spread the knowledge. If it works for you... buy a 1.8t MAF housing and send this to another person to see if it works for them...


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

i'd say the 1.8t housing is the best bet we have going here. especially since it has worked for one of us on here. is someone willing to buy one and test it and let us know the details about it? i would be the one to do it but unfortunately i don't have a penny to spare right now (f***ing college...) 
it would be awesome if someone with an 07 and someone else with an 08 could do this.


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKVJET08* »_i'd say the 1.8t housing is the best bet we have going here. especially since it has worked for one of us on here. is someone willing to buy one and test it and let us know the details about it? i would be the one to do it but unfortunately i don't have a penny to spare right now (f***ing college...) 
it would be awesome if someone with an 07 and someone else with an 08 could do this.

^^^ sharons03jetta is willing to send you a 1.8t MAF copy for FREE







so that it can be tested before people start to go out and buy housings


----------



## SQRABBIT (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: (IJSTROK)*

Based on the gains and the fact that you have to use 91 I take it that the chip is just a timing advance, correct? So you would still be on the boarder line of a lean mixture. If you ran your car on regular with the current tune you have, the motor most likely would start to knock. Has anyone ran a wideband or tried logging O2 mixtures? Does the rabbit also have a knock sensor? If yes has anyone tried to log some readings? Another option might be a MAF customizer. My old car was a Mazda6s and those things through a tone of codes with intakes. There is a company called CPE or Custom Performance Engineering they may can fix the problem.


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (SQRABBIT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SQRABBIT* »_ If you ran your car on regular with the current tune you have, the motor most likely would start to knock. 

I'm pretty sure the car has a knock sensor which would retard timing if it heard anything funny.
Sqrabbit, I don't mean to knock on ya, but I think Sharon3jetta's idea is probably a more realistic fix.
MKVJETTA, have you tried pricing a MAF housing for the 1.8T? I didn't work on the car this weekend, but I would think about picking one up. I'll try to look around online for a used one. I've seen MAF housings for MKV, so I'm sure I could find a MKIV one as well.
BTW, did anyone PM sharon about the tester piece?


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_That to would work... and be the final part.... this is just a test piece... free of charge so spread the knowledge. If it works for you... buy a 1.8t MAF housing and send this to another person to see if it works for them...

Would this one work?
















New Mass Airflow Sensor for 98-05 Beetle 1.8T 20v, 01-05 Audi A4 1.8T, 00-06 Audi TT 1.8T, 00-07 Jetta, Golf 1.8T 20v, 98-02 Passat 1.8T. 
Part number 06A906461L
If you think it will, I'll pick it up and let the rest of you guys know what happens.
Thanks everyone!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

One more thing...








Does this test piece contain the plastic mesh or screen that comes on the oem 1.8t maf housing?


----------



## 1badhare (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: (Albeezy36)*

i made my own intake and i got a CEL. i just got my car flashed and its been good since http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (1badhare)*

From James @ LNT:
Hi Alex,

We have the revised piece and just got a few samples back from the manufacturer. We are doing some testing on these samples to ensure quality before we have them go into production. My guess is we are looking to have the fixed pieces available by December this year. I will keep you updated. Thank you again for being patient.

Regards,

James
Thought you guys would like to see the email LNT sent back today http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (Albeezy36)*























holy crap! they're alive!
well, I really hope we actually get the fix this december


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Albeezy36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Albeezy36* »_One more thing...

Does this test piece contain the plastic mesh or screen that comes on the oem 1.8t maf housing? 

no it doesn't have the air straightener... neither does my intake...









_Quote, originally posted by *Albeezy36* »_
BTW, did anyone PM sharon about the tester piece?









yes.... as soon as I get a addy from him it will be sent out...


_Modified by sharons03jetta at 7:41 PM 10-13-2008_


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_
no it doesn't have the air straightener... neither does my intake...










Does that thing make any drag?


----------



## 4ty-phive (May 28, 2005)

Is this problem with mostly 07-08 models or is it across the board? Just wondering


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dumbassmozart* »_
Does that thing make any drag?

I'm sure that it makes some type of drag, but I wouldn't consider the loss too significant.

_Quote, originally posted by *4ty-Phive* »_Is this problem with mostly 07-08 models or is it across the board? Just wondering

What I do know is that the 08s are most prone to the CEL, but I'm pretty sure they've occurred across the board.


----------



## vince557 (Feb 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i will be testing sharons03jetta's test piece on my 08 once it gets here


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Albeezy36)*

I think we need to look at this as fuel issue.
you figure the point of an intake is to get as much air as possible to the engine. If we accomplish getting the air there and now the o2 sensor is saying that the car is too lean, then the only option is to get the ecu remapped or mess with the injectors/fpr.
I wouldn't hold any aftermarket co resposible for getting it within spec. The reason why I say that is because if its within spec then it's performing just as it would stock.
When I 1st started modding my car I drove around with any filter and got the same lean code. After further investigation of the fuel trim I noticed it was lean while driving.
so it really has nothing to do with design of the intake. I think is was done by vw to prevent modding.
now the following statement is my opinion.
Normally if you ask the average modder what was modded on the car the answer would be chip,intake,and exhaust.
the 1st mod was usually the ecu. I think if we follow the same the CEL would be avoided. 
These cars are tuned very close to a 14.7afr and that's the reason for your issues. it's all about emissions.


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_If we accomplish getting the air there and now the o2 sensor is saying that the car is too lean, then the only option is to get the ecu remapped or mess with the injectors/fpr.









Cool, I'm glad we can get some people with more experience in on this...
Now you think that the lean code is being faulted by the o2 and not the MAF? I was under the impression that too much air over the hot-wire MAF was causing the code to be thrown. 
Can you speculate as to how Sharons03Jetta's intake works then?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Albeezy36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Albeezy36* »_
Cool, I'm glad we can get some people with more experience in on this...
Now you think that the lean code is being faulted by the o2 and not the MAF? I was under the impression that too much air over the hot-wire MAF was causing the code to be thrown. 
Can you speculate as to how Sharons03Jetta's intake works then?


Well the MAf monitor the air and calculates how much fuel is require to match the predetermined afr. Th o2 sensor reads the ACTUAL afr and tell the ecu how much injector pulse width to "trim". 
The problem is vwoa can set the Trim percent to a something really small. 
eg: lets say stock is set to only being able to "trim + or - 1% , if you ecu have to add 2% while driving, it will do so until the ecu add or subtract a cumulative amount of until it hit + or - 20% then it triggers the CEL.
The trick some tuners use to fix this is change the calculated maf reading/(requested afr) to something lower and widen the trim range of the o2 sensor. That way you will have more fuel for combustion and the o2 sensor will be able to add or subtract fuel without being out of range.
as far as sharons03jetta, I have to reread his post. I think he mentioned using a smaller diameter pipe which would fall into the category of restricted airflow.
Andre


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
as far as sharons03jetta, I have to reread his post. I think he mentioned using a smaller diameter pipe which would fall into the category of restricted airflow.


I'm pretty sure the pipe he made his custom intake out of was the same diameter as the throttle body. Take a look at it. I don't disagree with you at all that fuel is a part of this, but I'm praying that the fix is as simple as popping in a 1.8T MAF housing. 
Thanks man.







<-- me praying for a simple fix.


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
as far as sharons03jetta, I have to reread his post. I think he mentioned using a smaller diameter pipe which would fall into the category of restricted airflow.
Andre


Correct, to put it simpley the amount of air inducted into the motor is constant regardless of whether it is introduced freely or is restricted. 
If this is so, in the restricted situation, the air velocity must be greater than in the unrestricted situation. It is this increased air velocity across the maf relative to other factors (o2 reading, engine speed,ect) that keeps the ecu happy per factory settings.
As pointed out by others is if this is true, then there is not much to be gained by running unrestrictive system unless the the ecu is reprogrammed and or other afr variables are adjusted for.
The one thing I notice is even if my car is no more powerful w/the intake, it sure sounds a hell of a lot meaner.










_Modified by undercoverdubber at 3:43 PM 10-14-2008_


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*

Okay, now I see what Andre was saying. That makes perfect sense. I'm not sure I want to chip my rabbit yet (warranty), so in the mean time, I'd just like to keep this celly cel at bay.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Andre,
I don't doubt that you know what you are talking about at all, but this brings up a question...
if the only way to actually fix this issue so that you can run an intake without running lean is to add fuel one way or another, how in the world is LNT making some sort of fix so that it can be ran, without a CEL, without running lean, and without modification in the fuel department?
their "fix" is a redesigned intake pipe connecting the MAF and the air filter. do you think that they are simply making this new pipe more restrictive than the current one?


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKVJET08* »_
do you think that they are simply making this new pipe more restrictive than the current one?

I would assume that it is. Don't think restrictive in a way that would negate the effectiveness of an intake entirely. Time will only tell what it looks like, hopefully we'll get it before christmas http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (Albeezy36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Albeezy36* »_
I would assume that it is. Don't think restrictive in a way that would negate the effectiveness of an intake entirely. 

I agree. I also think that the carbonio solution, the cookie cutter, was designed to restrict the flow just below the threshold of throwing a cel. 
I dont know if this is true, but if it is and the ecu isnt adjusting for it becuz its within tolerance, the motor is indeed running lean. What kind of long term impact this has on the longevity of the motor, I dont know, but it does have me a bit worried.
As a side, my car is relatively new, <1k mi, and on a recent freeway trip I got rediculously good mpg







. Is ths becuz the intake and or the motor running lean, I dunno.
I do plan on getting a vagcom in the future, but till then Im just guessing/using my best judgement.


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *undercoverdubber* »_
As a side, my car is relatively new, <1k mi, and on a recent freeway trip I got rediculously good mpg







. Is ths becuz the intake and or the motor running lean, I dunno.


How good is ridiculously good?








IMO if the cell doesn't trigger, you're in the green. If someone else knows more about these (andre, wink wink) let us know.


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (Albeezy36)*

44 mpg @ 70mph, 90degress outside, ac on full for approx 15miles
heres the full thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4063325


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*








wtf?
i get like 35 mpgs going 70, you may be running just a little lean


----------



## 4ty-phive (May 28, 2005)

Those numbers are really nice. I get nowhere close to those mpg numbers!!!


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *undercoverdubber* »_44 mpg @ 70mph, 90degress outside, ac on full for approx 15miles
heres the full thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4063325

Yeah that is pretty high huh? You weren't coating down hill in neutral?








I don't know guys, the cel would trigger if things were outside the safe zone. Just my opinion.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Albeezy36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKVJET08* »_Andre,
I don't doubt that you know what you are talking about at all, but this brings up a question...
if the only way to actually fix this issue so that you can run an intake without running lean is to add fuel one way or another, how in the world is LNT making some sort of fix so that it can be ran, without a CEL, without running lean, and without modification in the fuel department?
their "fix" is a redesigned intake pipe connecting the MAF and the air filter. do you think that they are simply making this new pipe more restrictive than the current one?

I can't comment on what lnt's fix is.
But my "simple" fix would be to put smaller diameter cone infront of the maf. Something easily easily removable so you can open up the air flow when you upgrade the software.

_Quote, originally posted by *Albeezy36* »_
How good is ridiculously good?








IMO if the cell doesn't trigger, you're in the green. If someone else knows more about these (andre, wink wink) let us know.

Technically the car isnt running lean, since the car is adding the fuel to make it safe. basically its just telling you the car is adding too much fuel for too long.


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
Technically the car isnt running lean, since the car is adding the fuel to make it safe. basically its just telling you the car is adding too much fuel for too long.

Ah, I see. Lean = rich







I get what you're saying. Would explain why cel free people complain of lower mpg.


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (Albeezy36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Albeezy36* »_
Yeah that is pretty high huh? You weren't coating down hill in neutral?










Naw as I posted in the other thread I was diving along the coast.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vince557)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vince557* »_i will be testing sharons03jetta's test piece on my 08 once it gets here

PM sent with tracking #


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *undercoverdubber* »_
Naw as I posted in the other thread I was diving along ... coast*ing*.

fixed.
seriously though, i just read your other thread, i would definitely say that your MFD is messed up


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

Why cant a company just optimize the stock intake, rather than a complete redesign...

Anyone want to send me their stock engine cover/intake; I'll look at what I can do as far as smoothing it, and opening it up...


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (turbomonkeyexpress)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbomonkeyexpress* »_Why cant a company just optimize the stock intake, rather than a complete redesign...

Anyone want to send me their stock engine cover/intake; I'll look at what I can do as far as smoothing it, and opening it up... 

Why can't a car company make their own cold-air intake, make it an optional item, and cover it under their warranty? Who know?..
In the mean time, I wanna make this $180 pile of parts on my living room floor usable










_Modified by Albeezy36 at 12:25 PM 10-16-2008_


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_
PM sent with tracking #

I ordered one from FastGinsterGTI, he still has 4 left. 25 shipped. Worth a try. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I just went to the garage and got these measurements, maybe this will clear up things for you guys.
Throttle(measured)
2.95 OD
2.6 ID
1.8t maf(searched)
2.75 OD
2.5 ID
2.5MAF(measured)
3.145 OD
2.75 ID
RS4 maf(measured)
3.6 OD
3.25 ID


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Thanks for doing that Andre!

_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_I just went to the garage and got these measurements, maybe this will clear up things for you guys.
Throttle(measured)
2.95 OD
2.6 ID
1.8t maf(searched)
2.75 OD
2.5 ID
2.5MAF(measured)
3.145 OD
2.75 ID
RS4 maf(measured)
3.6 OD
3.25 ID

Looks like they aren't exactly the same, but I'm thinking it will work.








The maf is connect on either side with silicone hosing and clamps. We're really more concerned with the ID of both and it looks like it should work fine IMO. 


_Modified by Albeezy36 at 2:39 PM 10-16-2008_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

The ID of the 1.8t maf is smaller than the ID on the throttle body. So as I said before its a restriction.
Take it for what it's worth.


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Sure, no you're right Andre. At only .1 of an inch restriction, I think it will still be an improvement over the whirli-gig ride the airflow takes in the stock intake. I've got some calipers, I'll take a mearsurement when the 1.8T MAF comes in.
Thanks again for those diameters. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Albeezy36)*

no problem, just trying to help.
you will most likely have to buy 3"-2.3/4" reducer couplers 
one before and one after the maf.


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_no problem, just trying to help.
you will most likely have to buy 3"-2.3/4" reducer couplers 
one before and one after the maf.

Oh yeah, I see what you mean. Don't know if I've ever seen these, but don't know if I've ever looked. Well, my maf is shipping tomorrow and should be here by sometime next week.
I look forward to see what everyone's results are who are trying this (crossed fingers)


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Albeezy36)*

My current setup is using 2.75" OD .065 wall aluminum tubing which has a ID of 2.62"
That is the best option out there...but most people are not going to be able to make a MAF housing with those dimentions.... so the 1.8t MAF is the next best thing...

If you want the exact MAF hosuing I have:
buy one of these:
http://www.genuinesaab.com/cat...d=583








and some 2.75" OD .065" wall aluminum tubing...
thats what I did


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

Sweet dude, thanks for hooking up the info. I've got a buddy who can TIG. If the 1.8T MAF doesn't work out, I'll go this route for sure. Thanks again! 
Does anyone else think it's strange LNT hasn't chimed in yet?...


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (Albeezy36)*

Bump to hear what happened with the 1.8T MAF "fix".


----------



## soundguydave (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (Albeezy36)*

My 2006 has been throwing CELs here and there for a day and then it goes off. I was going to put the stock airbox on for the winter anyway, and then chip come springtime so that should sort everything out. Its weird though because I ran all summer, 7,500 miles+ with no problem and then as soon as the temp drops below 55, it seems to come on. So I figure its either the colder temp, less humidity or turning the heat on. I'm hoping to get a scan done this weekend if I can find someone willing to do it close by.


----------



## Outie5000 (Aug 8, 2007)

why not just put a screen around it? As in a super fine wire mesh.


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

in another thread, some people have tried the 1.8t maf housing with no luck. Lagging, sputtering, and a CEL.


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (turbomonkeyexpress)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbomonkeyexpress* »_in another thread, some people have tried the 1.8t maf housing with no luck. Lagging, sputtering, and a CEL.









This sucks man! I'm curious to see what they tried. I got my 1.8 MAF in the mail, but this is a bummer to hear this. I noticed that the housing has plastic mesh on both ends of the MAF and a wire screen inside on one end. Has anyone tried popping one or both of these out? I wonder if this would make a diff.


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

knock yourself out. Research and Development


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (turbomonkeyexpress)*

I've searched with MAF, 1.8T, LNT, all together and sepererate. Do you remember what you searched for the thread with the people striking out on it was?


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey guys... I just wanted to have something clarified. Is an ECU upgrade supposed to fix this? When I got this intake I also got the GIAC flash. I'm still getting the CEL and LNT installed everything at their shop. Does this sound right?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I would give Giac a shout. If this is true they need to fix this with an update.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (IJSTROK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IJSTROK* »_Hey guys... I just wanted to have something clarified. Is an ECU upgrade supposed to fix this? When I got this intake I also got the GIAC flash. I'm still getting the CEL and LNT installed everything at their shop. Does this sound right? 

There is specific software to run a CAI.
Apparently some software does NOT address the lean issue.

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks. I sent GIAC an email so I'll see what happens.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
There is specific software to run a CAI.
Apparently some software does NOT address the lean issue.

-Jeffrey Atwood



hey jeff, don't you guys have a program made specifically for intake and/or exhausts? i've heard this and plan on getting your chip in a few more months, just wanna double check first


----------



## soundguydave (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*

My error
1 Fault Found:
000369 - Fuel Trim; Bank 1: System Too Lean 
P0171 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 10100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 15
Mileage: 32732 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 07:31:12
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 2004 /min
Load: 50.2 %
Speed: 21.0 km/h
Temperature: 76.0∞C
Temperature: 15.0∞C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.351 V

All I can figure is its temperature or humidity related. I was going to get a chip come spring time, but maybe Ill do it earlier to see if it fixes it.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (soundguydave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *soundguydave* »_
All ll I can figure is its temperature or humidity related. I was going to get a chip come spring time, but maybe Ill do it earlier to see if it fixes it.

Show us a screen shot of Measuring block 032 in the engine section on VAG-COM


----------



## vince557 (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

here's the screenshot of measuring block 032 for my car and I've had the system to lean code for a while. will post the screenshot of it after i install sharons03jetta's fix piece he sent me.


----------



## soundguydave (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_
Show us a screen shot of Measuring block 032 in the engine section on VAG-COM



Sorry, wasnt my vag, I just got the full scan report emailed to me.


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (Albeezy36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Albeezy36* »_I've searched with MAF, 1.8T, LNT, all together and sepererate. Do you remember what you searched for the thread with the people striking out on it was?

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4012924


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (turbomonkeyexpress)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbomonkeyexpress* »_
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4012924


Cool thanks man, I was following that thread for a while, but seemed to have let it slip.
My 08 is running OEM software, but I too don't have a vag setup to show any results. I have a 1.8t housing to try, but all I could say is cel/no cel. From what I understand is $250 or so and laptop is all you need to for vag?
http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## vince557 (Feb 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

bump bringing this thread back from the dead. i have my fix piece in from sharons03jetta and so far no more cel but goign to drive some more beofre i post a after screenshot of measuring block 032


----------



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vince557)*

Is this with the cold air 2nd piece? or is it in short ram mode?


----------



## vince557 (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cracKness)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cracKness* »_Is this with the cold air 2nd piece? or is it in short ram mode?

with the cold air in place


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vince557)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vince557* »_
with the cold air in place

How many miles do you have so far? The piece you got looked like a piece of exhaust tubing with the MAF "bung" glued on right?
EDIT: LNT sent me an email a while back saying Dec was the month for the fix. Let's cross our fingers, Dec is only a couple weeks away!
http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 


_Modified by Albeezy36 at 8:05 AM 11-19-2008_


----------



## vince557 (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Albeezy36)*

i've got 10 miles on the fix piece so far so good. it better be December for the fix i want a legit fix. but it doesn't matter by the time it comes out it'll be to cold to go out and change it.


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vince557)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vince557* »_i've got 10 miles on the fix piece so far so good. it better be December for the fix i want a legit fix. but it doesn't matter by the time it comes out it'll be to cold to go out and change it.

Sucks dude, hopefully it will be something simple enough to just run outside and throw in before the misses has time to finish your hot chocolate. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vince557)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vince557* »_but it doesn't matter by the time it comes out it'll be to cold to go out and change it.

psshh... idc how bad it is outside, we've been waiting for this fix for all of.. ever now, IF we get it i'm puttin mine on as soon as it gets to my house


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MKVJET08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKVJET08* »_
psshh... idc how bad it is outside, we've been waiting for this fix for all of.. ever now, IF we get it i'm puttin mine on as soon as it gets to my house









Werd. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vince557 (Feb 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

so this is only after 120 miles driving. maybe i drive to aggressively anyways here's the after i installed the fix piece's from sharons03jetta. i measure the fuel trim after and for the ppl that don't wnat to scroll up.
*Before*








*After*










_Modified by vince557 at 5:57 PM 11-20-2008_


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vince557)*

Its good to see more people testing stuff and useing VAG-COM.... This is the first test of this size MAF housing on a Chiped ECU... 
On my no Chiped ECU car I saw a change from about 20% before, to 9-12% after.... which In my experience... if you can keep it under about 13% you will keep the CEL monster away for good... 
we need to get that test piece to more people to try....
Im making another one for cracKness.....he is on a stock ECU IIRC....


----------



## vince557 (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sharons03jetta)*

no cel yet still ususally after 30 miles it kicks back on and i'm already past 160 miles


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vince557)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (undercoverdubber)*

Nice before and after pics Vince! Thanks for the info.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Albeezy36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Albeezy36* »_Nice before and after pics Vince! Thanks for the info.









yes.... only with good outside testing and visual results will we truley understand this engine and its needs....


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (vince557)*

Did you reset the ecu before you did the after? 17% is still very high.
trim values are supposed to be within + - 10%


----------



## vince557 (Feb 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

^ i know it's still a little high and yes i did reset the ecu after


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*

I agree 17% is still very high.... here is mine with the same size ID MAF hosuing on stock software.... this has been on an 07 that hasn't have the ECU reset in about 1 year (which is about the time I installed it....) I would still like another person or 2 to test this size on stock software... 










_Modified by sharons03jetta at 6:54 AM 11-22-2008_


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sharons03jetta)*

i'll give it a shot, i have an 08 with stock software


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MKVJET08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKVJET08* »_i'll give it a shot, i have an 08 with stock software

Ill see if I can get another made up....







Ill let you know


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sharons03jetta)*

awesome


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MKVJET08)*

It's December...


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (IJSTROK)*

yes it is. Any word from LNT?


----------



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MKVJET08)*

Nope. Chances are they've either gone down the toilet, or they've run away pretending this problem didn't exist. They got their money, you really think they're in a hurry? They don't respond to emails anymore, and who knows when their last forum post was...


----------



## soundguydave (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (cracKness)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cracKness* »_Nope. Chances are they've either gone down the toilet, or they've run away pretending this problem didn't exist. They got their money, you really think they're in a hurry? They don't respond to emails anymore, and who knows when their last forum post was...

I highly doubt they're rolling in the dough. How many of these things did they sell?


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (soundguydave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *soundguydave* »_
I highly doubt they're rolling in the dough. How many of these things did they sell?

It's funny you guys are talking about this, I was just thinking, "It's December!" I wonder if LNT has chimed in?
Has anyone tried emailing them lately? Anyone also noticed their website still hasn't changed?



_Modified by Albeezy36 at 8:50 AM 12-3-2008_


----------



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (soundguydave)*

Never said they were rolling in dough. They DID take our money though, selling a product under false adversitsement (remember? They were the company with the NO CEL intake?)


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (cracKness)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cracKness* »_Never said they were rolling in dough. They DID take our money though, selling a product under false adversitsement (remember? They were the company with the NO CEL intake?)

I figure we wait till the end of December to really start squawking. It would be nice of them to assure that we'll be having a CEL free x-mas though... cough...


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

I sent james an email yesterday just asking if the fix was still scheduled to be released this month. hopefully he'll return it. Anyone wanna try to give them a call? I can't right now but maybe later tonight. James' number from his previous posts is 415.794.1415 or from his profile 408.221.6565 maybe he'll pick up?


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Albeezy36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Albeezy36* »_
I figure we wait till the end of December to really start squawking. It would be nice of them to assure that we'll be having a CEL free x-mas though... cough...









man, i dunno about the rest of you but i gave up on waiting a long time ago. i don't know what they told you guys when you ordered but they told me that it would take about two weeks for me to get my fix (well over 6 months ago) then they said three months, that came and went also. i'm going to let C2 take a look at the intake and get their opinion on whether or not there are any flaws in it when they flash my ecu. 
Late Night Tuning For The Loss http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MKVJET08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKVJET08* »_
man, i dunno about the rest of you but i gave up on waiting a long time ago. i don't know what they told you guys when you ordered but they told me that it would take about two weeks for me to get my fix (well over 6 months ago) then they said three months, that came and went also. i'm going to let C2 take a look at the intake and get their opinion on whether or not there are any flaws in it when they flash my ecu. 
Late Night Tuning For The Loss http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

When I went to their shop to get flashed and the intake installed they said that no 07's had gotten a CEL from the intake yet. As soon as I got home it came on








On a side note, if I got flashed by LNT does LNT have to do the reflash if the software gets erased or can I go to any GIAC dealer?


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (IJSTROK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IJSTROK* »_
When I went to their shop to get flashed and the intake installed they said that no 07's had gotten a CEL from the intake yet. As soon as I got home it came on








On a side note, if I got flashed by LNT does LNT have to do the reflash if the software gets erased or can I go to any GIAC dealer?

If it's GIAC software I'd assume that you could go to any GIAC dealer. Don't quote me on that. Maybe someone who has had to have their software reloaded could chime in...


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

alright guys, well here comes another CEL idea. I'm not sure if anyone has tried it but i'm going to be giving it a shot in about a week (after my 20k service)
i managed to get a hold of a Carbonio restrictor ring (thanks to MKV703) so i'm going to stick it in my LNT and see how long it take for the CEL to catch up.
i'll post up again after it's on.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*

do you own vag-com


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

unfortunately no, i thought i was going to get the wire but the seller fell thru. i'm going to get a hold of one soon when i have the money. 
maybe someone in my area can chime in if they wouldn't mind me swinging by and using it? I'd be willing to go anywhere from garrisonville to DC


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*

I have had my LNT intake on for more than 2000 miles and I have no CEL.


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (Snow-Jet-MK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snow-Jet-MK5* »_I have had my LNT intake on for more than 2000 miles and I have no CEL.









Don't jinx it now


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (SpiderX1016)*

too late


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (Snow-Jet-MK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snow-Jet-MK5* »_I have had my LNT intake on for more than 2000 miles and I have no CEL.









I've gone 2000+ miles without the CEL before... but like herpes, it always comes back


----------



## Jimmys2.5 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: (IJSTROK)*

MKVJET08
I'm going to be in Newport News VA until the end of Jan. I've got an 06 Jetta 2.5 with CAI and I never leave the house with out my Vag-com. If there is no one around you send it my way and I'll test it out and send it back. I post the vag-com info too.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (Jimmys2.5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jimmys2.5* »_MKVJET08
I'm going to be in Newport News VA until the end of Jan. I've got an 06 Jetta 2.5 with CAI and I never leave the house with out my Vag-com. If there is no one around you send it my way and I'll test it out and send it back. I post the vag-com info too. 

damn dude, i was just in norfolk earlier today








you have a PM about some contact info.


----------



## Jimmys2.5 (Oct 15, 2006)

Ah man that sucks cause I didn't drive down to Savannah this weekend either. No big deal I PM'd you about meeting up when ever.


----------



## Jimmys2.5 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: (Jimmys2.5)*

so I got done early today and decided to play around with VAG-com and my car. Also trying work out this CEL issue. I Got in pulled up my engine codes and sure enough I got my normal (since installing my intake) "Mass air flow signal implausible" code. I forgot to save it so i don't remember the code number. Below is a screen shot when i was cruising down the highway waiting for the CEL to come on. Now at one point the % in the Lambda (partial) did get as high as 14.7, but then steadily dropped down to about 3.9ish. 
















This shot is of the screen 2 secs after the mil came on. Really no difference. I don't get it at all. Any thoughts?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

you need to post you codes. I doesnt seem to be related to the intake.


----------



## Jimmys2.5 (Oct 15, 2006)

ok I'll post them asap


----------



## Jimmys2.5 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: (Jimmys2.5)*

Ok, here is the only code that came up.
Thursday,11,December,2008,21:15:24:11430
VCDS Version: Release 805.1
Address 01: Engine
Control Module Part Number: 07K 906 032 AR
Component and/or Version: 2.5l R5/4V G 6747
Software Coding: 0000001
Work Shop Code: WSC 98765
1 Fault Found:
000257 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70): Implausible Signal 
P0101 - 008 - Implausible Signal - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 93696 km
Time Indication: 0
 Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 03:28:50
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 2928 /min
Load: 26.7 %
Speed: 112.0 km/h
Temperature: 83.0°C
Temperature: 12.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V

Readiness: 0000 1000

For shts and grins I checked out the readiness and I'm failing on my secondary air injection. 
I just assumed that I got the implausible signal due to the intake


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

if you're getting a code for SAI, you might want to check that connection on the intake for the air pump. put some engine oil on the sealing surfaces for a better mate.


----------



## Jimmys2.5 (Oct 15, 2006)

good thought i'll try it in the morning


----------



## RY2K (Sep 2, 2003)

are people getting CEL on with a 2005.5


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (RY2K)*

AFAIK all years are getting CELs but the 05s are definitely not getting it as easily or often as the 08s


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (RY2K)*

My 06 has been getting a cel every other day or so as it just keeps rattling loose from the clamps. Especially the 2nd clamp closest to the engine and the one to the left of the maf. Those two always seem to be the loosest. Resesting the code with removing the positive from the battery and retightening the clamps always fixes it, i just gotta figure out how to keep them from rattling loose, the braces i made are not working as well as i had planned. I am gonna try and remember to tighten the clamps every morning to make sure thats whats causing the problem.


_Modified by cbrabbit at 4:43 PM 12-21-2008_


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (cbrabbit)*

Could you imagine if they actually released their Turbo kit?


----------



## vince557 (Feb 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ENRGZR* »_Could you imagine if they actually released their Turbo kit?

cars will blow up and they'll disappear to mexico for life


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vince557)*

LNT's myspace page:
http://profile.myspace.com/ind...43407 
They haven't visited it since October


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Albeezy36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Albeezy36* »_LNT's myspace page:
http://profile.myspace.com/ind...43407 
They haven't visited it since October









I don't think they've updated that page in a long time anyways. 
"At this moment we are focusing on Drift cars"


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (IJSTROK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IJSTROK* »_
"At this moment we are focusing on Drift cars"








That should have been the first clue...


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ENRGZR)*

Guess I didn't see that








Oh well, glad the MAF insert idea seems to be working out!


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Albeezy36)*

well after two weeks of moving into a new house, the LNT intake is finally going back on tonite with the Carbonio ring. hopefully this works, if not i might be nagging someone for one of those MAF sleeves








i'll post up some miles down the road


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MKVJET08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKVJET08* »_well after two weeks of moving into a new house, the LNT intake is finally going back on tonite with the Carbonio ring. hopefully this works, if not i might be nagging someone for one of those MAF sleeves








i'll post up some miles down the road

Good luck to ya bruddah! Let us know how things work out


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

quickly comes the end of December.. Nothing from LNT...


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (turbomonkeyexpress)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbomonkeyexpress* »_quickly comes the end of December.. Nothing from LNT...

I'm pretty sure they're gone. But I think sharons03jetta's "fix" is probably better.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

yeah F lnt
well with the Carbonio ring i have 320 CEL free miles, so far so good, *knock on wood*


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKVJET08* »_yeah F lnt
well with the Carbonio ring i have 320 CEL free miles, so far so good, *knock on wood*

I sent another email to James. I'm not going to hold my breath, but we'll see what happens.


----------



## soundguydave (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (Albeezy36)*

I took it off and put the stock airbox on for the remainder of winter. Maybe I'll only leave it on for summer.


----------



## VW.4.Life (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: (soundguydave)*

lnt sounds scary glad i bought a carbonio


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (VW.4.Life)*

update - i just passed 800 miles on LNT CAI w/ Carbonio Ring.
every thing seems to be going great. i only got to 240 without the Carbonio Ring.
i wish i had a VAG-COM so i could see my fuel trims, but everything still feels great.


----------



## mmrabbit (Jun 27, 2008)

awesome, i'm so sick of seeing the check engine light, LOL


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKVJET08* »_update - i just passed 800 miles on LNT CAI w/ Carbonio Ring.
every thing seems to be going great. i only got to 240 without the Carbonio Ring.
i wish i had a VAG-COM so i could see my fuel trims, but everything still feels great.

Glad to hear the ring is working for ya! I'm getting my MAF sleeve from sharons03jetta on the 7th. I'll plug it on in and keep ya guys updated!
Happy belated new year!


----------



## ceba (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Albeezy36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Albeezy36* »_LNT's myspace page:
http://profile.myspace.com/ind...43407 
They haven't visited it since October
















This is what your looking for myspace.com/tsalani 
You had the wrong myspace







Good luck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*

Nobody in your area with a cable to check your trim levels? You could also get your windows up/down with the keyfob working at the same time!


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ceba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ceba* »_







This is what your looking for myspace.com/tsalani 
You had the wrong myspace







Good luck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Still no replies from the email I sent around xmas.
Bah, who am I fooling. If you've got LNT, look up how to make sharons03jetta's fix and get crackin'!
Ugh for being back at work


----------



## soundguydave (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Albeezy36)*

I think another mod that need to be done for the LNT is a way to have the filter stay on. When I took mine off the other day, I found the filter had fallen off. It couldnt off been off for more than a week, but still its annoying. It sits so far down the only way to tighten it up is to take the whole thing out.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (soundguydave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *soundguydave* »_It sits so far down the only way to tighten it up is to take the whole thing out.

why don't you just take the 4 screws out in the wheel well?

and yeah unfortunately i can't find anyone near me with the cable








btw i passed 1000 miles CEL free


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MKVJET08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKVJET08* »_
why don't you just take the 4 screws out in the wheel well?

and yeah unfortunately i can't find anyone near me with the cable








btw i passed 1000 miles CEL free









I'm thinking this thing is totally good to go! How cold is it in VA, pretty cold right? I'm getting excited


----------



## soundguydave (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Albeezy36)*

I just think the thing should stay on without having to re tighten it every 2 weeks. With how the temps have been changing here, I'd have to do it every day. I was just thinking of driving a thin bolt through it.


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (soundguydave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *soundguydave* »_I just think the thing should stay on without having to re tighten it every 2 weeks. With how the temps have been changing here, I'd have to do it every day. I was just thinking of driving a thin bolt through it.

Were you the one with the clamps that kept coming loose? If so, there are some different types of clamps available out there. Maybe look into some semi-truck supply for big heavy duty hose clamps. Just a thought. Those things go through serious vibration and temp changes.


----------



## soundguydave (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Albeezy36)*

Its the second time its fallen off for me, but I never posted about it. How do the other CAIs attach the filters?


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (soundguydave)*

Pretty sure they use those same style clamps - worm gear/screw that tightens it up. Let me see if I can find some of those clamps I was talking about.
EDIT:








Something like this ^^ would likely be less prone to coming off. I'd try a local auto store that has semi stuff, really they'd have something better than some cheesy crap that came with it.


_Modified by Albeezy36 at 3:25 PM 1-5-2009_


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Albeezy36)*

No i was the one with the clamps coming loose, i finally relized the maf was the issue and not them being loose, atleast not 95% of the time but a few times they were over the summer. But as far as keeping the filter on, i would screw two self tapping screws into either side of the filter and the intake tube, someone on here told me to try that as it worked for them.


----------



## squishy12 (Apr 10, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (cbrabbit)*

here's the fix!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4189770


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

hey my buddy has this intake and wants to know what the deal is. he hasnt been able to contact LNT for months. can some one give me the low down on what exactly happened?


----------



## MKVJEFF (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: (stangg172006)*

I also just picked up this intake unaware of the problem. I installed it on Monday and after the initial start up, the airbag light was on and the ESP was off and I couldnt turn it back on. I left the car running for a little bit to warm it up, put the tools away and when I came back both were gone. Drove it around for about 10 mins and no CEL... so far (keeping fingers crrosed)


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (stangg172006)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stangg172006* »_hey my buddy has this intake and wants to know what the deal is. he hasnt been able to contact LNT for months. can some one give me the low down on what exactly happened? 

The lowdown is, LNT sold CAIs with a fix to be promised in the near future for the CELs that they caused. 
They never delivered, so Sharons03jetta saved all of us from damnation.
The end.
http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## MKVJEFF (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: (Albeezy36)*

Just in case the CEL shows up, how do I get rid of it? Can I just unplug the negative terminal on the battery, let it reset or do I have to go to the dealer to get it reset?


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (MKVJEFF)*

Unplugging the battery will reset the CEL, but the code will remain on your ECU. Only a VAG-COM or equivalent setup be able to fully remove the code from your car.
Does this help?


----------



## MKVJEFF (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: (Albeezy36)*

Yes .. Thank you


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (MKVJEFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKVJEFF* »_Yes .. Thank you 

No problem


----------



## sexytime729 (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: (4ty-phive)*

I have an 08 and i have the problem i dont no about the rest of the guys im new to this form.


----------



## sexytime729 (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: (IJSTROK)*

Hey so i called one of the # and actually talked to james and apparently the owner of the shop bailed, but James and one of the Teks are still trying they r just having trouble with the $ so i mean there is still some hope out there to get this fix from them but its just a waiting game.


----------



## sexytime729 (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: (IJSTROK)*

Hey so i called one of the # and actually talked to james and apparently the owner of the shop bailed, but James and one of the Teks are still trying, they r just having trouble with the $ so i mean there is still some hope out there to get this fix from them but its just a waiting game.


----------



## sexytime729 (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: (sexytime729)*

Sorry that its on there 2 times computer acting funny


----------



## CRUIZ2007 (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: (sexytime729)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4204276 
I think this should also help with the LNT as well.


_Modified by CRUIZ2007 at 1:13 PM 1-29-2009_


----------



## sexytime729 (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: (CRUIZ2007)*

Hey thanks a lot man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (sexytime729)*

and heres how to install it
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4189770


----------



## sexytime729 (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: (Cherb32)*

Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

